# testerosa body kit



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

does anyone have any pics of the wings west testerossa atyle body kit on NOPI (http://www.nopionline.com/index.cfm...e=1990 NISSAN Sentra Body Components Body Kit) i wish i could c it is it a sweet kit if anyone knows?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

the link doesnt work...

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

just go to www.nopi.com its there i dunno y the link isn't workin


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

i have seen that kit on a car around here. it was phat.

i did not know all those parts existed. what is that power control module made by jet. Is that good. and those ecus by venom?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Something like this possibly. This used to be their demo shot for the spoiler. It would make sense that that is their body kit on there too...













-Nick


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

thx i hope thats it i like that one better then the others although its slightly similiar. i also heard wings west is better for body kits b/c usually they require no mods


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

I emailed them about that body kit one time and ehhhhh ... unless its changed it look pretty dated lol ... i dunno like to keep things clean and smooth.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

*TESTEROSA KIT*

My boy Andy owns a shop and contacted Wings West for me last week about that kit for my car. They stopped making it a couple years ago, but some retailers may still carry it, I belive NOPI does. But that body kit that someone showed in the Wings West is not it. thats the Kamarina kit. Check out XENON's body kit as well. it's pretty tight. If you arent satisfied....find a 91-94 sentra kit made of fiberglass and any body shop can mold it on. I have a friend with one, so I know it works. - Later -


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: TESTEROSA KIT*

Krazie Jay, you have a B12 with a sr20det in it? 

-Mario


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Thats the spoiler!*

Yo you guys see that spoiler? Thats the same one from erebuni.......the M3 style one.......do you guys know if that M3 style spoiler for the B12 Sentra will fit the B13 sentra? Thats the perfect spoiler for us.....clean and subtle......not those gigantic Lemans Gt wings that some people try to force on there cars.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

*Body Kit*

That wing in the picture is made by WINGS WEST, not erebuni. I would know I have the wing on my 90' sentra. which it is custom made for. 
Mario, yes, I had an sr20det swapped in for around 2,400 about 5 months ago, it came with 30,000 miles already on it though. It came with all the power sterering equipment too, so that was an extra bonus. I just have a K&N air intake on it right now. If I had the choice, I really dont think I would of done the swap, I dont race it or anything, it's all show. 
- Jay


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Body Kit*



Krazie Jay said:


> *
> Mario, yes, I had an sr20det swapped in for around 2,400 about 5 months ago, it came with 30,000 miles already on it though. It came with all the power sterering equipment too, so that was an extra bonus. I just have a K&N air intake on it right now. If I had the choice, I really dont think I would of done the swap, I dont race it or anything, it's all show.
> - Jay *


Do you have any pictures of your B12? What series sr20 is it (USDM, Primera, BB, Aviner, GTi-R)?


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

yo Krazie Jay that wing is ALSO made by EREBUNI check out their website. Its the same exact one that wings west has.


----------

